# Looking to start or going through Adoption Part 7



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Here's our list to start our new home

Karen: Approved at panel on 22nd April. Now awaiting confirmation that we can be Mummy and Daddy to two little girls . Possible move in date in early November.

Bex (Bex32): Approved at panel in April. Now awaiting confirmation that Bex and DH can be mummy and daddy to a little boy, and one on the way !! Possible moving in date 5th November.

Caroline W: Approved at panel in September, now awaiting a suitable match.

Cindy: Currently doing home assessment. Panel 27th October.

Ann: Currently doing home assessment. Panel 4th November 2004.

Ruth: Currently doing home assessment

Ang (Molly 2003): Course completed awaiting allocation of SW

Everhopeful: Currently doing home assessment

Mandy (MSW): Starting home assessment in January

Nat (Crazy): Currently doing home assessment.

Kylie (Boomerang Girl): Allocated SW. prep course Jan/Feb 05.

Homer & Marge: Prep course September.

Nicola (NickyDuncanFinn): Prep course January?

Nicky: Currently doing assessment

Shannis: Prep course starts 2/9/04

Morgana: Awaiting allocation of SW

Donnalee: Application approved, awaiting course date.

Tracey H: Awaiting course date and visit from Family Placement Officer

Carol (allineedisamircale): Currently doing home assessment (not sure if Carol is still posting?  )

Jo (jolene): Course completed, awaiting allocation of SW (not sure if Jolene is still posting?  )



Karen x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen,

I have IMed you with a thought on your leave.  Just thoughts.

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

Hi Karen

Thanks for the new home!  

Try not to feel too blue - you're so very nearly there now! Cannot wait to hear your post about meeting your girls! Next Friday is going to be a day to remember!! 

Take care

E x  

PS I've not posted for a while, not much to report - just a couple more home study visits to go and then the wait for panel - we think end Jan/ start Feb so far. At least we get a breather over Xmas time!! Speak soon x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi folks

It is very quiet on here, I hope everyone is ok  

I am feeling alot better than I was the other day.  I have come to realise that whatever happens come early November I will be a Mum, whether that is to one or two children then it makes no odds, just being a Mum is what I have dreamed of for years.

I officially finish work next Friday and it can't come a day too soon.  I have so much to do between now and then though.  At least I can make the transition from career girl to mummy by having a few days in between finishing work and ***** moving in.

Panel is tomorrow and both my SW and the kids SW are very very optimistic.  Monday is then the meeting that decides on the introductions plan for the days/week ahead.

My friend is lending me her spare pushchair so that I don't have to push the one round in a double buggy and look a bit of a numpty.

So I'm feeling more positive and back to my optimistic self.  My colleagues are taking me out to lunch tomorrow as it will be our last meeting together before I finish.

Hope everyone else is doing ok.

Bye for now
Karen x


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Karen,  pleased to read you are feeling a little happier and more optimistic! Like you say you will be a Mum early November whatever.  Be thinking of you tomorrow!! Offical comfirmation that you will be a mummy and daddy!!  
One positive aspect is you will have one to one time with your first daughter which will be invaluable for you both and for her.xx 

All well this end, our SW rung today just to say Hi and she said she will ring us next wed as soon as she has the matching outcome... Still got the ceiling, walls and curtains to make but i am enjoying every minute.  The more xxxx room comes together the more emotional i feel! In a good sense.

Hi to everyone else, will check in tomorrow love Becky xxx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Hiya,

Just wanted to pop in to see how Karen was doing - I'm so thrilled that your little girls with be with you so soon!!  It must be the most amazing, exciting and mind-boggling times of your life!!
I'm thrilled for you, and can't wait to hear how you get on.  

Bex - Congrats to you as well!! Jac sounds like a real little sweetie, and very well placed!!  These next few weeks will be amazing for you.  

Also,
Kylie - long time no speak!  Hope you're doing ok hun, and hope your dream comes true soon,

Best of luck to all you wonderful ladies,
Marie xx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Karen,
am just soooooo excited for you, enjoy your leaving meal,the time is gonna fly by now,till you meet your little ones,xxx

love mmmbop,xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Just popping in to have a read of this exciting thread   

Karen - Loads of luck for tomorrow and Monday. 

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

just popping by too , to see if any news yet!!
Good luck karen , hope everything runs smoothly

love
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Karen

Thinking of you sweetheart xxx

Laine


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Wow this thread is getting busy !!!!!! 

We are all so taken with Bex and Karens stories that we can't keep away !!!!!!!!!

Its sooooooooooooo exciting !

Love to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

It's official.....

*I am a Mummy!!!*

They passed our application no problem so we are offially approved to be ***** and *******'s Mummy and Daddy  

We now have a meeting on Monday to plan the dates and times that we are going to meet them both and then plan moving in dates.

I only have 6 days left and work . Can't quite believe that this is really happening after all this time, I've been in shock most of the afternoon and now can't stop smiling 

Bex and Cindy - not long until your panel days too. Thinking of you both. And Ann not too far behind bex and Cindy either. Wow I can't believe how things have progressed on this thread compared to this time last year.

Right off to go and pinch myself again   

Karen x


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

*Karen and Rich

YIPPPPEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!

That's just
absolutely
totally
and
utterly
wonderful news!

Loads of love and luck
Dee
xxx
  *​


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

FAB news Karen       

I am blubbing just imagining all you are both feeling right now, you are going to be a MUM AND DAD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

oh Boy, this is just too exciting, WILL SOMEONE START A NEW THREAD TO CELEBRATE THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Kimj xxxxxxxxx


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

AWWWWW Karen and dh

So so happy for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Looking foeard to all the details etc

lots and lots of love 
Starrxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!! WOW

i have been checking thread all day!!

Fanbloomingtastic

love
suzie aka olive x


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

BRILLIANT NEWS !! CONGRATULATIONS KAREN & RICHARD !! 

          

So very pleased for you both - I'm grinning from ear to ear , Cannot imagine how good you must be feeling!!

Well done Mummy & Daddy

xxxxxxx


----------



## Wizz (Nov 6, 2002)

How marvelous.
Congratulations karen & richard!!
can't wait to hear more
wizz


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Mummy Karen and Daddy Richard!!!!

So chuffed for you, you are both going to be fab!

Enjoy your last working days!

Love Sue
xxxxxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Fantastic!!!! Congratulations Karen and Richard!!! A Mummy and Daddy at last!!! We are so thrilled for you!!    It must be a wonderful feeling to know that your daughters are only a short wait away!! They are two very lucky little girls!!  LOts of love to you and Rich xx love Becky xxx


----------



## jeanette (May 3, 2003)

Hi Karen and Richard

This is just wonderful news! I cant wait to hear about your little girls!

love

jeanette xxxxx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Karen and Richard ~ what fab news.........CONGRATULATIONS!!!

Woooooooohoooooo........you're a Mummy and Daddy  

Much love, Lizzy xxxx


----------



## sophie (Jun 2, 2002)

Dear Karen and Richard

Congratulations on your wonderful news! So amazingly exciting!! 

So thrilled to hear that you've finally got what you so deserve! 

Just wonderful!

S
xxx


----------



## nicky30 (Sep 23, 2003)

HUGE congratulations Karen and Richard  

     

I am delighted for you. Can't wait to hear all about your daughters  

Nicky xx


----------



## Jacq (Feb 9, 2003)

Fantastic news! I read the boards altho don't usually post but I couldn't miss this. Huuuge congratulations, well deserved

Jacq x


----------



## Jennifer (Jul 22, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee

Congratulations Karen And Richard

You are gonna be MUMMY and DADDY at last

I am soooooooooo excited for you !!!


----------



## Ruthiebabe (Dec 15, 2003)

Dear Karen,

congratulations.....I'm so happy for you and your fmaily!

It makes it all seem like a reality now for all of us waiting to be approved and matched!

I'm guessing we won't be hearing so much from you as you'll be far too busy to get to the computer soon, but be sure and keep us posted when you can!

XXXRuth.


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Wow

Totally and utterly amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    

You are a real Mummy 

Love Lou xxx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

KAREN & RICH
CONGRATULATIONS
ON BECOMING
MUMMY & DADDY
       ​
Karen i am so so pleased to read your post. At last after all this waiting its brilliant news. I cant begin to imagine how your feeling right now, or maybe i can. Your two little girls are getting a great mummy & daddy and i am sure they will bring you lots of joy.

Love Kimx x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Congratulations Karen 
and Richard!!! 
Or should I say, Mummy and Daddy!!!!!

        

Love and hugs,
Marie xx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Karen,

Fanflippintastic - looking forward to having you join us on the Mummy's board!!

I was in Mothercare yesterday in the Cafe and there was this older woman (probably late sixties), taking care of this gorgeous little baby boy.

I stopped to talk to her, he was just six days old and just over 5Ib in weight.  She went on to tell us how he was her daughters baby, but her daughter was in a home and is mentally retarded, so she's looking after the baby.  She was most up tight though, coz Social services are involved etc.... watching her every move and making her give the baby to her daughter for a an hour a day in the home etc....

I couldn't help but feel for this woman, who obviously loved this little baby so much, but felt so much more for the little baby and as sad as it is that this ladies daughter had somehow managed to get pregnant (the mind worked overtime as to different scenario's as to what happened) and gone on to have this baby - I agree in many situations it could be in a baby's best interests to be kept within it's biological family - but surely, in a situation like this, the 'grandmother' was not a young 'grandmother', the 'mother' is not capable of looking after herself, let alone a baby, then why can't this baby be put up for adoption, so somebody, like one of the lovely couples on here, looking to adoption, could really really give him the loving home, stable upbringing that surely every child should be given the chance of.

Sorry, just had to share this one with you as I think it just goes to illustrate why there is such a shortage of babies being put up for adoption.

Anyway - I'm so chuffed for you and Richard on becomming parents at long last - what a very very special christmas you are going to have.

love,

Sue xxxxx


----------



## Juel (Jan 17, 2003)

....What brilliant news!!!!!!!!!

Karen & Richard,
I'm so happy for you, your journey seems to have been such a long one,(i'm sure it probably hasn't really been that long but i've been wishing time away for you for what seems like ages) & finally you are a Mommy & Daddy   .....Absolutely made up for both...you will make 2 little girls very happy indeed & will be perfect parents.........

........"CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU ALL"

LUV N HUGS
juels xxx


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

yey Karen!!!!!!!!!
I am so happy for you this is unreal. it started to feel like it was taking forever and now it is REALLY HAPPENING!!!!!!
I wish you every happiness!

Marie Lou long time no speak alright!
how are you going?
we gave upon donor insem because of the donor shortages and all the aggravation it caused. So hoping adoption happens for us!

have a nice weekend everyone, I am on half term now so having a week off, lots of christmas shopping for me..


----------



## sheboo (Nov 21, 2003)

Dear Karen and Rich

What brilliant news.  It must be a wonderful feeling after such a long time!  

All the best of luck with your 2 little miracles

xx Shaz xx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Dear Karen & Rich

    

Many congratulations on becoming a MUMMY & DADDY

Absolutely BRILLIANT news. I'm so pleased for you both.

Your daughters are on their way to you!                   

Love

Jayne x​


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Congratulations Karen and Richard. What wonderful news.

Love Katie x


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Hi Karen,

I just wanted to add my best wishes to you both.     You will make a fantastic Mummy & Daddy to thoes 2 little girls. I am just so hapy for you both.

Not been on line sooner as laptop went down last week, grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr felt like i had last my right arm   i have been missing my daily fix of news.


No news from me, still waiting to be contacted by our new SW 

TTFN Mandy.x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

I can't believe I am posting this.....  We met our eldest little girl yesterday    and we are going to meet our youngest little girl today  

All being well we will have the eldest moving in on 8th November and the youngest on 7th December.  Yesterday's meeting was very long and intense and so it was a welcomed surprise when they suggested we go and meet them.  She is very cheeky and a big tease.  I got up to fetch my cup of tea and she jumped on the settee next to Rich and thought it was really funny  .  Then she played happily with him (she's going to be a Daddy's girl   ).  Then the social worker went as she was happy that things were ok and she came to me with open arms totally spontaniously.

Yesterday was a long and tiring day so I didn't get on here last night, hence the unearthly hour of my post.  Only 3 more working days left  

Cindy and Bex - good luck to you both for panel day tomorrow, sending you lots of positive thoughts        

Love
Karen x (still beaming from ear to ear!!)


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

*CONGRATULATIONS  
I Am so happy for you I am beaming to xxxx*


----------



## KatieLouise (Jan 15, 2004)

Karen, this is so exciting! I'm really pleased things went well with your eldest and hope things go as well with the little one.

Love Katie x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Karen, I am beaming too but through a mist of tears, I cant imagine how wonderful yesterday must have been for you both, to meet a little girl who is going to be all yours. Hope today goes just as brilliantly! will be thinking of you

kimj


----------



## Boomerang girl (Jan 24, 2004)

oh Karen that really made me well up. It must have been such a special moment for you!
Try and enjoy your last few days of adult company now!!!

Kylie
xx


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Awwwww Karen

That is such a lovely post she sounds gorgeous. Hope you have a lovely meet today too.     

Love Kim x x x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Karen

CONGRATULATIONS!!!

I'm so pleased that you've finally got to meet your daughter, she sounds like a real cutie, can't wait till you get together with the little one and bring them home. I've been away for the weekend so I've only just seen the news.

Bex, I'm not going to wish you luck with your panel tomorrow 'cos I don't think you'll need it. I'm sure everything will go well.

Well, we've got our panel tomorrow, meeting up with our SW at 8.45 in the morning (I'm not a morning person but I can make the effort for this ).

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Cindy


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

I knew I was too thick to get the hang of the large text!!!


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Karen

Your day yesterday sounds wonderful, i am so happy to read that you got to meet one of your daughters, what a magical moment i can just invisage it now.

Will be waiting with anticipation for your next bit of news 

Lots of love

Mel

x x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Wow Karen!  How absolutely amazing! Bet that smile is still there and will be for a long time to come.  I'm all goosebumply for you!  7th November what a day, Chloe is being christened that day too and it's Woppa's blessing for Eva.  I know I'll be saying a thank you and wishing you all the best on that day.  

Cindy and Bex good luck for your panel's today!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Sara M (Aug 4, 2003)

Karen

What an exciting time for you and your husband! 

So glad the meeting with your eldest daughter went well and I hope todays meeting with the youngest goes equally well.

Hugs and kisses to you all 

Sara and Joseph


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Karen & Rich
Hello mummy and daddy - I am over the moon for you both - at long long last you are going to have your family.  Yesterday sounded so lovely and your eldest daughter sounds very cute indeed.  I'm sure today will be equally lovely and then hey presto it's all go go go.  What a Christmas this will be for you, I am sooooo excited about it all.  
You have achieved your dream - so deserved, you will be a fab mummy and daddy.  Keep smiling lots of love to you all,  Bev H xxxx


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

WOW WOW WOW!!

Karen and Rich you must feel on top of the world - i bet yesterday was fantastic for you a real dream come true

i am thinking you are all going to have a blinking marvellous Christmas this year - good luck to you and your luvly new family -- ooh that sounds good!


LB
X


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Hi Karen and Rich... Fantastic to hear you have eventually met your little daughter.  It must of been a wonderful feeling.  thinking of you lots xx

thanks for all your positive wishes, hi ho, hi ho its off to panel we go!! will let you all know how we got on at our matching tomorrow love Becky xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Hi Everyone

Well I am still beaming from ear to ear.  We had a lovely meeting this afternoon with our youngest daughter.  She is so gorgeous, she has huge brown eyes and really long eyelashes.  She was a bit grizzly at first but once she got used to us she was no problem at all and she sat happily on the floor or on my lap playing.  Rich had to go back to work but her foster carer asked if I wanted to stay and go for a walk.  So I joined her on the walk and as soon as we left the house she passed me the pushchair and said to *******  "Mummy's going to push you!".

We see the both of them together on Thursday so that will be interesting.  Just spending the next few evenings trying to get everything ready as the visits to ***** start with real intensity on Saturday.

Thank you for all your lovely wishes.

Bex and Cindy - I am sure you won't need the luck but you'll will both be very much in my thoughts tomorrow.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## Jo (Mar 22, 2002)

Karen, what a wonderful post !!!
I think you have made lots and lots of people on here beam from ear to ear  , I know I certainly am.
Soon you will all be together, wonderful  

Love Jo
x x x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Karen i love reading your posts. I am so pleased you had a  lovely meeting with your youngest daughter. I bet you were so proud when the lady said 'mummy is going to push you'
This is getting so exciting. You and Rich deserve some good stuff now and it looks like you will be having a fantastic christmas.

Good luck to the rest of you mum's to be will look forward to reading your storys too.

Love Kimx  x x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

hi

i too am beaming ! what a fantastic and emotional couple of days you have had
FANTASTIC!

Love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Oh Karen ~ fab, fab, fab..........no wonder you're beaming.

The last couple of days must have been so amazing  

Much luck to Bex and Cindy too,

Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

OMG the tears and tears...........................

This is just THE most fantastic news I have read on FF, it really is. A true dream come true for all of you.

Love it  

Lou xxxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Morning all!!!   

WERE MATCHED!!!  XXXX IS TO BE OUR BABY SON!!  Matching panel went really well no problems and all the panel members were fully supportive of the match....  We are thrilled to say the least!!  We have a planning meeting on Friday and hope to meet him on Fri too.xxx  At last it seems real.  We are to be a mummy and daddy!!  Love to all xxx  Becky xxx


----------



## Lisa (Jul 12, 2004)

Congratulations xxxx

I wish you all the best, enjoy your son as I am sure he will enjoy you xxx

Tinks xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Karen and Richard ...... Wow - what wonderful news and what a brilliant surprise that you got to meet your eldest daughter so unexpectly and then got to meet your wee one too.  They both sound absolutely gorgeous.  Roll on the 7th!     xxx

Bex and DH - Congratulations to you both.  Good luck for Friday ... I am sure that you will have a wonderful day! xxx

This thread is just so so wonderful at the moment ... Christmas will be good this year!!!!

Loads of love to everyone reaching for your dreams.  I know it can take sometime ... but the proof is here on this thread now too - dreams can and do come true!

Dee
xxx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow, Becky

CONGRATULATIONS

I knew you'd do it, you're so right to be thrilled and I bet you can't wait until Friday. I hope you have a super day.

Karen, both your girls sound lovely, it must have felt great when the foster carer called you Mummy. That is such a nice touch. And just think you and Becky will both be hearing that word all the time.

Well we're pretty thrilled too, we passed our panel (thanks to everyone for their good wishes). It was a bit nerve wracking, felt like I was being interviewed for a job by 10 people. They asked us some questions and then we went out while they spoke to our SW. However she was only there another 5 minutes as apparently they loved us!!! It seems one of the panel felt we would be good enough to take on 4 chldren but we're happy with just 1 or 2 

Also, our SW has already got a possible match for us, a little boy of 10 months. We haven't seen his details yet but apparently because like me he's only 75% white they don't have any other prospective adopters lined up yet. Our SW is getting very enthusiastic and is trying to get us matched up and moved in before Xmas. However its completely thrown us as we didn't expect anything to turn up so quickly yet alone a baby. We still like the two young children that we saw in BMP, but having a baby would be ideal. Although we want more than two children, as our SW says we could always apply again at a later date for another child. We're trying not to get too carried away, working on the basis that if you think the worst you won't be disappointed but we couldn't help checking out our Argos catalogue (it was the only one in the house) and working out a shopping list. Anyway she's going to get his details to us in the next couple of days, she's already passed on our details. Apparently his case is going to court at the beginning of November so if everything went well things could move quickly.

I'll keep you updated and look forward to hearing everybody else's updates.

Hope everyone else is well.

love
Cindy


----------



## Bev H (Nov 4, 2002)

Dear Bex
Just wanted to say congratulations to you and DH, how wonderful and exciting for you and your son.  
Karen -             Lots of love to you too mummy.
Love Bev H xxxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Karen sorry i have only just seen your fantastic news,wishing you and your new little family all the love an luck in the world,xxxxx

congratulations to Cindy for your good news too,xxxx


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Bex & Karen

What wonderful news!  How exciting for you and your dh's. 

Laine x


----------



## *Kim* (May 5, 2002)

Becky

thats terrific news your post sounds really excited too. This thread is really getting exciting with all this good news going on.

Cindy things sound good for you too. Keep us posted.

Love kImx  x x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Oh Fantastic news Becky - Your going to be a mummy and daddy.

Karen - I was in tears reading about your meeting with your little girl, how fantastic, i woudl of loved to have been there to see you in your element (where you should be  )

Lots of love to all you girls on here, you are al very inspirational and i just love reading all your journey's - just fantastic

Mel

x x


----------



## LizzyB (Mar 25, 2003)

Bex......Congrats and loads of luck for Fri  
Cindy......well done for passing you panel and a possible match too  Happy shopping 

Take care all, Lizzy xxx


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

Cindy - Good news for you also, fantastic


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Karen - bet you just can't contain your excitement!     so chuffed!
Have a lovely day tomorrow, with both your daughters.

Bex - fab news from you too!  Your son!  You're a mummy and daddy!
Good luck for Friday!

Cindy - how quickly does this seem to be moving for you now.  Brilliant that you've been approved AND a possible match, fingers crossed!

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

*Congratulations Becky and DH*

*Congratulations Cindy and DH*

Becky - good luck for the planning meeting, hope yours is less intense than ours was, it should be though given that you are planning for just one. Were you approved to take ****'s sibling when its born too?

Cindy - Wow, it is so easy not to get swept along, we were spoken to aboout a few children before we were matched with our girls but nothing ever came of it. I think that was because all the others were through the consortium and not actually in our own LA area. You will be surprised by just how much information you get. Go with your head and not your heart. As you know Rich really wanted a boy, but you should see him now, he's going to have two Daddy's girls. Just think we wouldn't be where we are now if he had been led by his heart.

Jac - I am hoping to come to Cranage , but if I do it will only be a day visit.

Well tomorrow we are seeing them both together. Things are getting really hectic at home and some family members are getting a little too over exuberant  and making me feel 'claustrophobic'. I am hoping to steal some 'me' time before the weekend and may resort to un plugging the phone. 5 phone calls  all of more than 20 minutes duration last night and Rich picked up none of them!! I know they are excited but they are getting a bit too OTT, I just hope they don't think they can ring every night next week after each visit, I really will lose it then  !!.

Hope everyone else is Ok. Not long until panel now for you Ann - 1 week tomorrow and counting. Good Luck.

Bye for now
Love
Karen x


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

Evening all!!  Thanks for all your well wishes xxx

Karen hope all goes well tomorrow when you meet both girls together! Yes the panel did mention xxxxx sister who is due any time now.  She will be going to the foster parents xxxx is coming from.  That is if the BP dont do a bunk because they are contesting the next adoption also.  I do feel for them, but xxxx was mistreated and they showed no remorse what so ever or even believed he had a broken arm which is why he went into foster care in the first place.  Due to this their next child automatically goes on the child protection reg and we are in line to have her if the system rules this.  We are just focusing on xxxx but would be thrilled to have her also.  What will be wil be.  Of shopping for me tomorrow, for mummy type clothes!! obviously i will be following trinny and suzannas advice!!  Great vibe in the house tonight!  Got a lovely bouquet of flowers from Rob and my mum and dadx and a few bottles of bubbley... only opened the one, as i am a responsible parent now you know!!

Great news from you Cindy, i hope all goes well!!

Thanks and love to everyone else, a proud Mummy to be xxxxBecky xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*Becky - Brilliant news - finally a mummy!! * 

Hoping Friday is everything you've been dreaming of!

Keep us informed all about your beautiful baby son!!!

xx


----------



## everhopeful (Feb 19, 2004)

*BRILLIANT NEWS KAREN AND RICHARD!!*

So chuffed about you meeting your girls, they sound adorable! Not long before they'll be yours to take home, forever!! 

*CONGRATULATIONS CINDY AND DH!!*

Well done on your approval! And keeping fingers crossed about your possible match!!


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

OOOOOOH such a lot of good news on here, this board is my first port of call when i come online 

well done to all you mummies (and daddies) for getting to where you are - you are SUCH an inspiration to me 

kimj x


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Becky

You sound like me, I've asked Rich to buy me some new pairs of joggers and some sweatshirts for Xmas so I've got something practical for dossing round the house in!!  Rich's Mum has got a knitting pattern for a poncho for a 2-4 year old and she is going to do one for *****, I have asked her if she can size it up and knit me one too!!

Karen x


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

CONGRATS CINDY & BECKY  

What a fab thread this is !!!

love 
suzie aka olive xx


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Lovely to read all the good news on this thread.  Karen - have a lovely, scary, exciting, wonderful day today with your daughters!!
WOW

Fee xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne (Jan 26, 2003)

Have just had a lovely read through the last few pages of this thread.  Can't stop smiling, and have had a few happy tears too!  

Karen - So lovely to hear about your meeting with your daughters   

Becky - CONGRATULATIONS to you and your dh on the outcome of your matching panel.  You're going to be a mummy and daddy VERY soon    

Cindy - Sounds like things are going great for you too.  How wonderful that you could be matched before Christmas!  Fingers crossed for you  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Wow, this thread is so exciting.  

Karen, how wonderful you've finally been able to meet your daughters - reckon you should definately have the matching Mummy and Daughter Poncho's!

Love,

Sue xxxxxx


----------



## bex32 (Sep 18, 2004)

WOW!!! What a great day!!  Planning meeting was 1 hr 20 mins and ok.  We went over contact arrangements which will be by letter only and then went onto the weeks visiting schedule.  We plan to pick xxxx to come home to us on the 8th at 10o clock.. If the visits go ok.  

Visit one:  When we got to the FP house xxxx was having his nap which was a good time to meet the family who have looked after him for the last 10 months.  They are great kids and said what a lovely chap xxxx is. It was good to ask them what he likes and dislikes etc... Then the FM went upstairs and brought him down!!  There he was   Our SON!!!!  I had a tear in my eye and Rob bit his lip!!  He was sleepy and just bloody georgeous!!!!!!  He sat on the floor in front of us whislt the FP said this is your new mummy and daddy!! Yikes!! I kept wanting to say Uncle Robert because that is what i am so use to saying, but i did slip a few Daddys in.. We gave him a noisy pressie which he enjoyed and after about half an hour of playing with it he toddled over to Rob and let him pick him up and nuzzle him!! he giggled and smiled alot.  I then sat him on my lap and we played with his toys and then i picked him up.. not a light weight! and we looked in the mirror and it felt so right!! I said can i have a kissy kiss and plum, a smacker right on the lips!! Caught on camera!!    He is a perfect little boy who will be an absolute joy to us and our family... We really are blessed!! We stayed for about 2.5 hours and then he put his arms out to me so i carried him around the garden and then goodbye.....untill tomorrow....We go again at 11 oclock and may take him to the park depends on the weather i guess!!  One of the little sons said when we where there " Mum did you chose xxxx new mummy and daddy?" FM said said yes we had to look at lots of profiles and chose Rob and Becky. BS said " you made the right choice!" I said thank you... and thank you for looking after him sooo well for us!! Rob was soo touched by this as you can imagine.  It must be hard on the kids to get used to a little one and then for them to go, so for him to feel happy is a real bonus!!  Well i am about to put lots of piccies in a folder for xxxx to look at when we arn't there so better get on... Hope your day went well Karen.   Will write tomorrow love to all Love Becky xxx


----------



## Sue MJ (May 4, 2002)

Becky,

Your post is full of such emotion - I have tears running down my face, picturing the magical time you have had today with your SON!  

He sounds absolutely adorable and how he has obviously taken so well to his new mummy and daddy.

I am so looking forward to you and Karen and Co., joining us on the Mummy's thread, bringing another level of the joys of parenthood to our home!  

Love,

Sue xxxxxxxx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Becky

What a weird coincidence we pick ***** up at 10a.m. on the 8th too 

Things didn't go quite to plan on Thursday so we didn't see them together but I did see both of them.  We saw ******* who was not grizzly at all and was really cuddly, she had a great time on her dad's lap and then got biscuit all over her mum!!!  Rich then had to go back to work and so I ended up ging to *****'s FP's on my own and staying to gave her her tea, gave her a bath and got her ready for bed.

We are seeing them both together today and if ***** is ok with it, we will actually take her in our car on our own back to her FP's.

*****'s FM thinks that before too long she will cry when we go as she is beginning to bond really well with us.  Her other foster children are really excited by what is happening and they have looked at our family book and keep asking which is going to *****'s room.  They are coming with her on Sunday to see where she is going to be living.

Best dash I am off to the hairdressers this morning and then off to meet my girls this afternoon.

Have a great day

Love
Karen x


----------



## Mel (Jan 1, 2002)

I absolutely love this thread, i am getting all excited with you girls and cant wait to say that your children are here with us all on FF as well with there parents 

Its so exciting, Karen and Bex, have lovely days with your children.

Lots of love

Mel

x x


----------



## blueeyes (Jun 19, 2004)

I've been reading these posts and following your stories since the summer.

Karen and Becky thank you so much for sharing your wonderful experiences this week and hope the meeting go well. Becky have a great time at the park!! 

I'm sat here with tears streaming down my cheeks in joy and excitement for you all!!    

Wishing you all the best when these precious and beautiful (and very lucky) children come home with you for good.  

Keep posting please when the kids get home so we can all carry on sharing your happiness. 

Much love
Selina
xx


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Karen and Becky

Wow, I've read your posts and ended up with a big silly grin on my face.      To think a week on Monday you two are going to have your children at home with you and starting your new lives as Mummys!!!  

Enjoy the rest of this "bonding" week, I'm sure it will fly by.

As for us, surprise surprise things aren't as quite straightforward as our SW hoped (these things never go to plan, do they?).  The little boy doesn't go to Court for his care/freeing order until the end of November so she can't give us any more details till then.  So it's back to the good old waiting game for us.   

Lee's even more disappointed than me, I'm normally Mrs Overoptimistic and he's normally the Calm Voice of Reason, but he got so excited about having a baby.   We're trying to stay positive, apparently the Court Guardian is all in favour of the baby being freed for adoption which is a big plus and currently we are still the only candidates as adoptive parents.  Every thing is happening so quickly it's all been a bit of a shock and made me realise how much I've forgotten/don't know about the under 2's (it's been 6 years since I had to change my nephew's nappies).  So I'm going to spend the next few weeks, whilst we're waiting, to read up on child development.  Miriam Stoppard here I come.

Hope everyone else is well.
love
Cindy


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=17337.msg213232#msg213232


----------

